# RACE FACE DEUS X-TYPE 2004 XC-AM-DH Varianten



## CasiSto (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe gesehen, dass es anscheinend mehrere Ausführungen der Race Face Deus X-Type gibt. Es gibt anscheinend eine XC Variante, eine AM Variante und eine DH Variante. Ist dies korrekt, dass Race Face die Deus in einer Cross-Country, All-Mountain und in einer Downhill Variante anbietet?

Falls ja, worin besteht der Unterschied? Material? Gewicht?

Ist auf der Kurbel dann der entsprechende Schriftzug z.Bsp. "Race Face Deus XS" aufgedruckt?

Viele Grüße

CasiSto


----------



## Phil Claus (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo CasiSto,

es ist korrekt, daß es das RACE FACE X-Type System für verschiedene Einsatzbereiche gibt. Diese tragen jedoch gemäss Ihrem Einsatzgebiet verschiedene Bezeichnungen:

DEUS X-Type XC Einsatz
ATLAS X-Type All Mountain (Enduro/Light Freeride)
DIABOLUS X-Type Freeride/Dirt/DH/Street

Die genauen technischen Angaben findest Du durch Klicken auf die jeweilige Bezeichnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

